

Ready to found a startup, but my co-founder is on a temporary visa - JWhiteaker

My co-founder and I have been bootstrapping our startup for a couple of months and things are starting to ramp up.  However, we have an impending problem: he is here on a temporary work visa that expires in September.<p>What are the options for him to stay in the US to continue working on the startup?  So far our main thought is for him to apply for a job that would offer a more permanent visa.  Then he would continue working on the startup on nights and weekends while I work on it full time, but this is obviously not ideal.<p>Has anyone had to deal with a problem like this before?
======
HistoryInAction
Yep, lots of founders have to deal with this problem. I'm not a lawyer, btw.

H1-B caps have indeed been reached, and neither Startup Visa nor the Startup
Act, with its entrepreneur's visa, are expected to pass anytime soon, though
I'm working on that. That's the primary route folks use for hiring foreign
talent, so it'd probably be difficult for your cofounder to get a visa until
April anyway.

You say bootstrapping, but if you can get $50k+ in capital and your cofounder
is from one of the E-2 countries on this list, this could be a viable visa:
<http://travel.state.gov/visa/fees/fees_3726.html/>

It sounds like the startup is either unincorporated or incorporated like usual
in DE. If it's incorporated for a year abroad, your cofounder could qualify
for an L-1.

I've had a few friends go the route of taking an adjunct professorship in an
entrepreneurship program at a county college and using the F or J academic
visa to build the startup with the tacit permission of the school, but that
requires friends in the school's administration and may not be legal.

Your best bet is to probably try and raise funding between now and September
and go for an EB-5 (requires $500k or $1M, depending on where you're located).

There are some other hacks that might be useful once you've decided on which
visa to go for in increasing your chances of a successful application that
I've written out for founders here: [http://www.quora.com/Blueseed/Are-there-
any-interim-solution...](http://www.quora.com/Blueseed/Are-there-any-interim-
solutions-to-Blueseed-co)

If you're still tracking this thread, feel free to email me: craig (at)
politihacks which is a dot com

------
JWhiteaker
I'm aware of the startup visa act (<http://startupvisa.com/>), but that is not
going to be available by the time we would need it (assuming it even passes).

~~~
canttestthis
Wikipedia says this bill is awaiting committee review. I'm curious, and I'm
not familiar with US Congress stuff, but how long do these things usually
take?

------
israelyc
Have him apply to an MBA program that offers CPT courses and give him an
"internship" position.

~~~
eshvk
He would be able to do only part time CPT from the get go. This is capped at a
max of 20 hours per week. Once 9 months have passed, he can do full time CPT
of 40 hours.

~~~
israelyc
Not true. Some colleges let you take full time CPT classes (3 credit) as part
of their curriculum. However, if the total exceeds 1 year of full time work he
will not be eligible for a year of CPT with no school after he graduates.

Where are you located?

~~~
eshvk
From here: (
[http://www.uscis.gov/ilink/docView/SLB/HTML/SLB/0-0-0-1/0-0-...](http://www.uscis.gov/ilink/docView/SLB/HTML/SLB/0-0-0-1/0-0-0-11261/0-0-0-17197/0-0-0-17800.html)
) Refer the paragraph:

"Practical training may be authorized to an F-1 student who has been lawfully
enrolled on a full time basis, in a Service-approved college, university,
conservatory, or seminary for _one full academic year._ "

~~~
israelyc
I know for a fact that this is not true for an MBA student. Maybe it only
applies for a bachelors.

Email me if you need specifics.

